# OLN sweepstakes



## poweraide (May 21, 2005)

Who's got the clues for today? Anyone?


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

Makes two of us. And my wife started getting grumpy when I put the tour on for the third time


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jul 4, 2006)

Today (the 4th) it's "USA". 

Who's got the other codes?

jw



poweraide said:


> Who's got the clues for today? Anyone?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

GrumpyOne said:


> Today (the 4th) it's "USA".
> 
> Who's got the other codes?
> 
> jw


I need the prologue day.. I thought it was "cyclism" but it doesn't work?


----------



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

Cyclysm
(forgot day 1)
Breakaway
USA


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

today is "cadence"


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

stage 1 was sprint.

anyone else notice there are no cervelo bikes under the riders on the page with the spinning wheel?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Anybody else have trouble registering? I fill out everything, and then get a message that I forgot something, but it's just plain wrong.

Had the same trouble last year.

I think OLN should fire their web developers.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Anybody else have trouble registering? I fill out everything, and then get a message that I forgot something, but it's just plain wrong.
> 
> Had the same trouble last year.
> 
> I think OLN should fire their web developers.


OLN worked fine for me, but the Treksite did the same as you had w/OLN. I finally got it to take last night on adifferent computer.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Anybody else have trouble registering? I fill out everything, and then get a message that I forgot something, but it's just plain wrong.
> 
> Had the same trouble last year.
> 
> I think OLN should fire their web developers.



Only when I entered the wrong word of the day ( cyclism vs cyclysm ).

You can't register without entering a correct word.


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

Try Paris and Peloton - they work. I'm guessing if you just pick the top twenty used words from last year's coverage they will all work.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

rockstar2083 said:


> Try Paris and Peloton - they work. I'm guessing if you just pick the top twenty used words from last year's coverage they will all work.


HINCAPIE 6/6/06


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

LANDIS also works.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

parity said:


> LANDIS also works.


phonak 7/7/06


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jul 4, 2006)

07/08/06

Leipheimer


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

7/11=gerolsteiner

Was there one for the rest day?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

freezin_is_the_reason said:


> 7/12=gerolsteiner
> 
> Was there one for the rest day?


I didn't see one.


----------



## sol 518 (Sep 2, 2005)

7/12 pyrenees


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

7/13 Tourmalet :thumbsup:


----------



## sol 518 (Sep 2, 2005)

7/14 bastille day


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

Has anyone gotten anything other than 'Sorry'? Seriously, between all these contests and the Fantasy Tour de France, I'm coming up pretty empty. I'm in all these contests with multiple logins for the past two years, and I still haven't won any stinkin' bike. :wink:


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I just entered all of the codes up til today and nothing but SORRY...


----------



## teamsc10190 (Jul 13, 2006)

7/15 musette; but I couldn't get it to work. Nice stuff


----------



## mpetersen16 (Apr 26, 2006)

Musette didn't work for me either. Odd, maybe they have yet to update it, I have tried most of the common misspellings of musette and none of them worked.
Matt


----------



## scubarod (Jul 15, 2006)

I wnated to say thanks to everybody for keeping me up to date on the codes.. I tried musette as soon as I saw it today and it didn't work.. 

as for winning... (ziggurat22) I haven't won at the fly for the finish contest, but I have won 4 times on the Trek contest.. it was little stuff: two water bottles and two powerbars... my theory on the trek on is that the big prizes are on the scrach offs at the stores...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

teamsc10190 said:


> 7/15 musette; but I couldn't get it to work. Nice stuff


same here.. tried many variations in case there was some idiot who screwed it up.

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=musette


mussette, musette, mussete, musete


I complained it didn't work:

Thank You!

We have received your question.

We will respond to you within three (3) business days.


----------



## kcflash (Jan 17, 2006)

*BIG contest*

I won a couple of things last year, printed out the winner sheet & took it to my dealer. 
Tough **** was what I was told, that stuff has been gone for weeks. The minute the tour was over, the folks at the shop cleaned it all out for them & their buddies. Total rip-off. If they're going to give it away, they already have all of our info at registration, they should mail it out.
They count on not having to give a lot of that stuff away, total rip off.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

took same day:


------------------

Hello,

Thank you for contacting us regarding the Saab Fly to the Finish
Sweepstakes. Your question is very important to us.

We apologize for any inconvenience you experienced. The promotion
should now be functioning correctly now. Please enter you onscreen 
code
today at http://oln.eprize.net/flytothefinish

Should you need any additional clarification, or have any other
questions regarding this promotion, please reply to this email.

Thanks,

ePrize Customer Service


----------



## EricNM (Oct 7, 2005)

scubarod said:


> I wnated to say thanks to everybody for keeping me up to date on the codes.. I tried musette as soon as I saw it today and it didn't work..
> 
> as for winning... (ziggurat22) I haven't won at the fly for the finish contest, but I have won 4 times on the Trek contest.. it was little stuff: two water bottles and two powerbars... my theory on the trek on is that the big prizes are on the scrach offs at the stores...


Yeah we went thru about 15 scratchers today at the store and won two plastic discover jersey keychains. The three and five yo's were excited, I was hoping for some dura-ace pedals or a madone 5.9....


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

musette works now.


and i think that guy who posted above won in the trek game. i dont think saab/cervelo had anything last year.

and one more thing of interest. when the wheel starts to slow, you can hit SPIN again and it keeps spinning. but if you wait too long you still get the "next" command. i doubt continuing the spin has anything to do with anything, but it is fun to think so...


----------



## EricNM (Oct 7, 2005)

weltyed said:


> musette works now.
> 
> 
> and i think that guy who posted above won in the trek game. i dont think saab/cervelo had anything last year.
> ...


Yes, the trek game. I was replying to the above post where it was stated that the big items were being won on the scratchers. We won about $0.15 worth of stuff.


----------



## pksuby (Jul 16, 2006)

The word today is "domestique", but I couldn't get it to work. All the other codes have worked for me until this one!

As for TourMania, I won a Power Bar on-line a few days ago and had my choice of many flavors at the store (last year, I won one, too, and had only one gross flavor to choose from). I haven't won anything on the store scratch-offs, BUT -

Just yesterday, I picked up one of those OLN sports bottles at the bike store and instantly won a Trek 1500 bike! I'm still in shock . . . later, I went back to the sweepstakes rules on-line and found out that only 105 stores have these sports bottle displays. The sports bottles are free, so if you don't win the bike, at least you have an OLN sports bottle. The game pieces are inside, and there is one winner per store. They told me before I picked it up that it was their last bin of bottles, and no one had won yet, so I knew I had a chance. My advice is to find a Trek dealer who has one of those displays and see if there are any bottles left. There is a 1:300 chance of winning - pretty good odds!


----------



## EricNM (Oct 7, 2005)

pksuby said:


> The word today is "domestique", but I couldn't get it to work. All the other codes have worked for me until this one!
> 
> As for TourMania, I won a Power Bar on-line a few days ago and had my choice of many flavors at the store (last year, I won one, too, and had only one gross flavor to choose from). I haven't won anything on the store scratch-offs, BUT -
> 
> Just yesterday, I picked up one of those OLN sports bottles at the bike store and instantly won a Trek 1500 bike! I'm still in shock . . . later, I went back to the sweepstakes rules on-line and found out that only 105 stores have these sports bottle displays. The sports bottles are free, so if you don't win the bike, at least you have an OLN sports bottle. The game pieces are inside, and there is one winner per store. They told me before I picked it up that it was their last bin of bottles, and no one had won yet, so I knew I had a chance. My advice is to find a Trek dealer who has one of those displays and see if there are any bottles left. There is a 1:300 chance of winning - pretty good odds!


Awesome. Congrats. No bottles at our store


----------



## sol 518 (Sep 2, 2005)

7/16 galibier


----------



## badgfan (Dec 14, 2005)

I think they should change todays word to Choke


----------



## scubarod (Jul 15, 2006)

did anyone get yesterday's code?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

scubarod said:


> did anyone get yesterday's code?


alpe d'huez


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

badgfan said:


> I think they should change todays word to Choke



oh man now you have me in suspense.. i'm avoiding the protour and all news media as best I can .. i have it recorded, and now can't wait to watch it..

I even barely saw "floyd landis" headline on a scroller on the ABC7News building in Arlington, VA in a reflection off of another building and had to quit look there to read any more... now I have to go home and see if he choked.. or maybe someone else choked big time. damn.. this is killing me.. and i'm not going to check any more emails until i watch it so don't bother replying.


----------



## scubarod (Jul 15, 2006)

7/20 saddle


----------



## kcflash (Jan 17, 2006)

*Trek tour mania*

So I take a drive today, 50 miles to my local trek store, the same store where I have spent t h o u s a n d s of dollars on bikes...Trek bikes to be exact. The same store that gave all of the "goodies" to their help last year. 50 miles to visit the store, then maybe buy some gear, & play the scratch & win game. I was told by the "dude" at the counter, "we decided not to do the game this year. It costs a lot of money for us to participate, & frankly, no one has asked about the game this year anyway."

If Trek would just give me a bike or a jersey or something, I could forget about this & move on with my life. Crap, they still owe me a power bar & a key ring from last year's game.
I'll be glad when it's the Colnago scratch & win, or the freaking schwinn or huffy scratch & win.
Stupid Trek.


----------



## scubarod (Jul 15, 2006)

A good bike shop is "supposed" to be about the customers... I am lucky here in the Dallas area we have tons of bike shops and if some "dude" is a jerk then I can go someplace else.... If I was you If this is your only bike shop option, then I would talk to the owner let him know how you feel and how far you drive. Being a supervisor over people, I bet money the owner would want to know if his guys were jerks or if you had a bad experience... I hope you find a better shop or get a chance to talk to the owner....


----------



## JohnnyCat (Jan 22, 2004)

*I think I used all the codes*

I got a message that said "Sorry: You're all out of fuel"-or something close to that 
I guess I lost, oh well. It said to continue and watch for additonal codes. Possibly they'll release some more codes that are time specific, if not I'm screwed. I might just try registering again.

Anybody else get this message? I tried everything I could think of. Maybe they counted how many times I attempted to put in codes and on my last correct entry said that's enough for you.


----------



## JohnnyCat (Jan 22, 2004)

*I'm confused*

I opened another account played what I thought were all the codes I played before and it didn't say I was out of fuel.

22total
No particular order
Domestique
Cyclysm
Tourmalet
Leipheimer
Landis
Hincapie
Phonak
Sprint
Breakaway
Bastille Day
Saddle
Galibier
Yellow Jersey
USA
Peloton
Alpe d'Huez
Musette
Cadence
Paris
Gerolsteiner
Pyrenees
Time Trial


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*nice work!*



pksuby said:


> As for TourMania, I won a Power Bar on-line a few days ago and had my choice of many flavors at the store (last year, I won one, too, and had only one gross flavor to choose from). I haven't won anything on the store scratch-offs, BUT -



where the heck do you play tourmania online? I've searched the trekbikes website high and low and couldn't find anything that resembled a game on there...


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Today is "Time Trial" whodathunk!


----------



## scubarod (Jul 15, 2006)

anybody got today's??? got one more chance to win....


----------



## almccm (May 3, 2003)

Paris


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

So did anybody here win anything?


----------

